# Almost done SQ



## Tbird (9 Aug 2005)

Well hello all! It's been awhile since I wrote a little something. I graduated from BMQ and am almost done SQ. I leave for Petawawa in a few days for the field portion of my training and then I'm done! Well still have to do my QL3 but that won't be like this stuff. It's been a hard road for me I almost tore my right quad muscle during Pre BMQ and it's bothered me ever since. So hopefully it will last one more week. Man has it been hot though!!! Yikes!! I've never sweated so much in my life. In any case i'm glad the end is near, this ole body of mine is feeling old for the first time. It's though keeping up with 17 year olds!! lol But i'm still here  ;D


----------



## Natet (9 Aug 2005)

Hello!

      Sounds like we are in the same boat... I head back to Kingston today and then Im off to Pet for the FTX and Stalwart.  The last week of SQ has been pretty crazy, we lost 5-7 people to medical RTU's in one week. We will be below 40 people (out of 52) by the end of SQ. I wish you the best of luck, and if you are in Sherman (sp?) Hall come to room 353 and say hello 



Pte. Taylor


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (9 Aug 2005)

Congrats tbird on toughing it out and keeping up there with all the 17 yr old males... >

you lost ppl to medical RTU's, what is that?


----------



## Sappo (9 Aug 2005)

room.....? you mean tent # ... right?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Aug 2005)

Charlie_Murphy you have PM.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Aug 2005)

CHARLIE-MURPHY said:
			
		

> Wow !you really impress by almost finishing the SQ. yeah whatever. Guys like you that think that the course is so tough and physically demanding. You forget to realize that the physical standards required from recruits these days have lowered significantly in the last ten years. also the attrition rate is so low for the army that the army will pretty much take anyone .EVEN YOU.   So suck up the pain and whine on your own time, and then when you finish all of the training you require and maybe get a tour (if you are lucky) enough to get there, then and only then you can talk SH%t.



Well it must be tough guy week at army.ca.  : What in the name of Blue F*ck are you getting on about. He was just chatting about his SQ, and there are lots of people on here who want to chat about it. Got some repressed anger there my friend.


----------



## Pearson (11 Aug 2005)

SHE is almost finished.....


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (11 Aug 2005)

CHARLIE-MURPHY said:
			
		

> Wow !you really impress by almost finishing the SQ. yeah whatever. Guys like you that think that the course is so tough and physically demanding. You forget to realize that the physical standards required from recruits these days have lowered significantly in the last ten years. also the attrition rate is so low for the army that the army will pretty much take anyone .EVEN YOU.   So suck up the pain and whine on your own time, and then when you finish all of the training you require and maybe get a tour (if you are lucky) enough to get there, then and only then you can talk SH%t.



girl, you need to chill


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Aug 2005)

not that it matters but she is actually a he.


----------



## Island Ryhno (12 Aug 2005)

Confuuusing....ok so Tbird is a woman and Charlie Muphy is a man. I think that's right now, and yes CFL of course your right it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tbird (19 Aug 2005)

Holy crap...I'm a woman first of all lets get that straight. Secondly I graduated from SQ today  ;D   Not too sure what all the fuss is about. I found Sq hard due to injury.... what's wrong with that?....Anywho I'm in a good mood so I'll just let all that nonsense that was written go. Congrats to those who graduated today as well!!


----------



## NavComm (19 Aug 2005)

Ha ha tbird way to get the troops worked up girl! Good to see you back on the board. Congratulations. Way to work through the pain! I am very happy for you. I know it's tough. You done good sister!

I know this is left handed, but it's the salute on the forum  

Cheers


----------



## MysticLies (23 Aug 2005)

wow congrats Tbird, I just finished my BMQ last week, and start my SQ next summer, seeing as how I have to go to school during the fall/winter. wow Its funny because I still remember when we were talking about starting BMQ, and now we here we both are. ;D

and another funny thing, I see your trade is supply tech, and to think I thought I was the only one.( we had no other supple techs in my platoon, and like about 3 in the whole company)


----------

